# Finnish verb for "scoot"



## akana

Terve!

I am wondering if there is a Finnish equivalent for the english verb "to scoot." By "scoot," I mean to move in short jerky movements, often without using your hands or feet (not walking or crawling). For example:

"Could you scoot over a bit so mummo can sit down?"
"Once the car was up on the ramps, Vilho scooted under the car to see if the oil pan was leaking."

Kiitos!


----------



## Gavril

Terve Akana,



akana said:


> I am wondering if there is a Finnish equivalent for the english verb "to scoot." By "scoot," I mean to move in short jerky movements, often without using your hands or feet (not walking or crawling). For example:
> 
> "Could you scoot over a bit so mummo can sit down?"



The closest translation I've been able to find for this sentence (in the WSOY dictionary) is _Voisitko siirtyä vähän?, _which has the more general meaning "Could you move over a bit?"

I suspect (though I'm not sure) that the nuance you mention for "scoot" could be conveyed by adding the momentane suffix -_ahta-_: suomisanakirja.fi lists the verb *siirrähtää* as meaning "siirtyä tai muuttaa asentoa nopeasti, äkillisesti." However, _siirähtää _doesn't seem to be a very common verb.

Native speakers, please let us know if there are any other/better options.



> "Once the car was up on the ramps, Vilho scooted under the car to see if the oil pan was leaking."



The closest translation that comes to mind is _*pistää päänsä* (jonnekin)_: _Vilho pisti_ _päänsä auton alle tarkistaakseen, vuotiko öljypohja. _Would you be able to clarify what sort of movement you're describing here? For example, what position did Vilho start from when he scooted under the car?

Hyvää yötä,
Gavril


----------



## ninnu

There is another alternative for "scooted under the car..." - Vilho kurkisti auton alle... I.e. He quickly looked under the car... He put his head under the car and withdrew it quickly. 

I checked the meaning of scoot in Finnish and it seems to me that it is not always a very polite expression, so scoot over could also mean: tee tilaa or tehkää tilaa, but it depends on the context. In your case siirtyä could be better: Siirtyisitkö vähän...


----------



## akana

Kiitos Ninnu ja Gavril!



Gavril said:


> _Vilho pisti_ _päänsä auton alle tarkistaakseen, vuotiko öljypohja. _Would you be able to clarify what sort of movement you're describing here?



It's kind of difficult to describe, and doesn't have a clear cut verb in English either. Maybe "shimmy" or "wriggle" would work better in this context. Vilho would start on his back, and use his feet to push, and his shoulders to "walk" his whole upper body completely underneath the car.

Really what I'm curious about is not that specific movement, but rather about what verbs might be used to describe any one of a range of such unique movements/alternate forms of locomotion (not bipedal, and not crawling on all fours). 

For "wriggle," I find _kiemurrella_, but would that be used for a form of locomotion?


----------



## Gavril

akana said:


> For "wriggle," I find _kiemurrella_, but would that be used for a form of locomotion?



I think so. Googling, I found the example _Käärme kiemurteli kiven alle_ "The snake wriggled under the stone". The verb _luikerrella _seems to have a similar range of meanings, though I'm not sure if it's interchangeable with_ kiemurrella.

_Still, I'm not sure if it's idiomatically correct to say, e.g., _Vilho kiemurteli auton alle_ in Finnish. What do the native speakers think?


----------



## ninnu

To me "Vilho kiemurteli auton alle" gives the impression of moving like a snake on the ground. I would say "Vilho kiemursi itsensä auton alle", which gives the impression of Vilho twisting his body in order to get under the car, if this is what you have in mind. But, though a native, I'm not a language specialist 
The verb might also be "vääntäytyä", which indicates that the movement requires slight forcing oneself, not bipedal or on the ground. This might be better than kiemursi itsensä.


----------



## Hakro

Ninnu, oletko koskaan joutunut tarkastamaan öljypohjan vuotoa? Jos käytettävissä ei ole pyörillä varustettua makuualustaa, auton alle meneminen todellakin muistuttaa käärmeen kiemurtelua, koska sinne pitää edetä selällään maaten. 

"Vääntäytyä" sopii niissä harvinaisissa tapauksissa, että auton alle ei tarvitse mennä kovin pitkälle. "Kiemurtaa itsensä" ei minusta kuulosta suomelta.


----------



## ninnu

Oikeassa olet, en ole ko. hommaan joutunut. Ensimmäisessä kysymyksessä mainitaan "ramps", joten siksi kuvittelin, että tilaa olisi enemmän. Vilho siis kiemurrelkoon auton alle


----------



## Gavril

Onko kiemurteleminen erityisesti käärmemäistä liikettä? Eli, jos sanon ihmisen "kiemurtelleen" auton alle, herätänkö yleensä yhtä aikaa mielikuvia käärmeestä?

Vertailukohde: englannin verbi *slither *tarkoittaa (ainakin minusta) pohjimmiltaan käärmeelle ominaista liikettä: sitten jos sanoisin, "He slithered under the car", vertaisin (tavalla tai toisella) miestä käärmeeseen, minkä voi usein tulkita ilkeäksi/halventavaksi. Tästä syystä käytän mieluummin verbiä kuten *wriggle *tai *shimmy* ("He wriggled/shimmied under the car"), jotka viittaavat samanlaiseen liikkeeseen kuin _slither _tässä yhteydessä mutta eivät liity erityisesti mihinkään tiettyyn eläimeen.


----------



## Cold Breeze

Gavril said:


> Onko kiemurteleminen erityisesti käärmemäistä liikettä? Eli, jos sanon ihmisen "kiemur*r*elleen" auton alle, herätänkö yleensä yhtä aikaa mielikuvia käärmeestä?
> 
> Vertailukohde: englannin verbi *slither *tarkoittaa (ainakin minusta) pohjimmiltaan käärmeelle ominaista liikettä: sitten jos sanoisin, "He slithered under the car", vertaisin (tavalla tai toisella) miestä käärmeeseen, minkä voi usein tulkita ilkeäksi/halventavaksi. Tästä syystä käytän mieluummin verbiä kuten *wriggle *tai *shimmy* ("He wriggled/shimmied under the car"), jotka viittaavat samanlaiseen liikkeeseen kuin _slither _tässä yhteydessä mutta eivät liity erityisesti mihinkään tiettyyn eläimeen.



Verbiä "kiemurrella" voidaan käyttää myös kuvaannollisessa merkityksessä, kun halutaan viitata esimerkiksi siihen, että tekijä on tehnyt jotakin väärää ja yrittää selvitä tai ehkä selitellä tekosiaan. Tekoja voidaan myös haluta peruuttaa, kuten alemmassa esimerkissä käy ilmi.


Löysin Googlesta seuraavat esimerkit:
1. Mitenköhän Katainen aikoo kiemurrella irti tästä huijauksesta? (muokattu)
2. Antti Litja haluaa kiemurrella itsensä ulos Mielensäpahoittajan teatteriversiosta


Takaisin kysymykseen, minulle tulee mieleen sanasta "kiemurrella" käärmeelle tyypillinen mutkitteleva liike, mutta en välttämättä käyttäisi sitä ainoastaan puhuttaessa käärmeen liikkeestä, kuten esimerkeistä selviää.


----------



## Hakro

ninnu said:


> Ensimmäisessä kysymyksessä mainitaan "ramps", joten siksi kuvittelin, että tilaa olisi enemmän. Vilho siis kiemurrelkoon auton alle


Olet oikeassa, Ninnu, olin unohtanut alkuperäisen lauseen rampit.


----------



## ninnu

Ok, Hakro,
oletko siis sitä mieltä, että Vilho kiemurteli auton alle on ok? Minulle tuosta jää edelleen hieman käärmemäinen olo. Tuli mieleen pari muuta sanaa, joissa tosin ei ole mitään kiemurtelua: Vilho ujutti itsensä (ujuttautui) auton alle tai Vilho pujottautui auton alle.


----------



## Hakro

Itsekin olen kiemurrellut, vääntäytynyt ja ujuttautunut auton alle. Pujottautuminenkin olisi mahdollista. Minusta kaikkiin näihin liittyy enemmän tai vähemmän kiemurtelua – mistään suoraviivaisesta etenemisestä ei ole kyse.


----------

